#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Process troubleshooting suggestion

## magdyharby1

Process troubleshooting suggestion
1.	I propose to have a separate forum named process trouble shooting that cover all questions of process engineers working in oil, gas and petrochemical industries where the forum colleges can help with their experience and thoughts or ideas to solve each required case.
2.	Troubleshooting is one of process engineers tasks that need experience so, sharing other experience will add value to the entire forum colleges and make it more interactive.
3.	I know that if one process engineer has troubleshooting case he cannot share it because of his company privacy reasons but this can be solved if the troubleshooting case raised without any details related to the company or organization name.
4.	The current trouble shooting cases are currently mentioned in oil and gas forum or in petrochemical forum treated and if it was in one place all process engineers can see it and give their feedback or advice.


5.	I ask all the colleges how support this idea and have the willing to help to reply with their comment and the esteemed Egyptian pet. Administrators to advice with their feedback.
Best regardsSee More: Process troubleshooting suggestion

----------


## aseptman

I agree, There should be a seprate Process Troubleshooting section. But try to include CPI also in addition to oil/gas

----------


## Mohamed

> Process troubleshooting suggestion
> 1.    I propose to have a separate forum named process trouble shooting that cover all questions of process engineers working in oil, gas and petrochemical industries where the forum colleges can help with their experience and thoughts or ideas to solve each required case.



I think that if we create this forum now it will not be very active and will not have many participation
so i think we can wait after many members participate with us & sharing his experience with  Troubleshooting he face 





> 2.    Troubleshooting is one of process engineers tasks that need  experience so, sharing other experience will add value to the entire  forum colleges and make it more interactive.



I completely agree with you and i will start sharing some of problems i face in my work , i will publish it as new threads and also i will blog it

----------


## Gasflo

it looks a great idea to share issues we face on daily basis

----------


## jaibogo

I agree with aseptman because CPI have a wide space to chemical  engineer for share experiences, like Phosphates for FERTILIZERS and DETERGENTS

----------


## oilhunter

is this has been done?? where can i post

----------


## aseptman

Let us have a process troubleshooting thread just to try

----------


## oilhunter

Ok let me start and see if someone can share their point of view. Here is the scenario

A 30km trunk line 30" diameter from offshore to onshore it is a 3 phase product (oil,water,gas). Product goes to slug catcher (vessel type) and gas to scrubber before going to suction of Booster compressor (only to stage) about 1.5km away from gathering station. Now the problem is everytime they carried out pigging they are lossing the gas and said that due to slugging compressor is getting operational upset and started recycling.

Can somebody tell me some solution to avoild compressor upset (not to re cycle mode) if you need more info just reply

----------


## yashman

> Ok let me start and see if someone can share their point of view. Here is the scenario
> 
> A 30km trunk line 30" diameter from offshore to onshore it is a 3 phase product (oil,water,gas). Product goes to slug catcher (vessel type) and gas to scrubber before going to suction of Booster compressor (only to stage) about 1.5km away from gathering station. Now the problem is everytime they carried out pigging they are lossing the gas and said that due to slugging compressor is getting operational upset and started recycling.
> 
> Can somebody tell me some solution to avoild compressor upset (not to re cycle mode) if you need more info just reply





The root cause of the problem what i think may be during pigging is loss in the suction pressure which is of course due to reduced gas at that moment of time.
As such a senario the compressor Anti surge valve will open to componsate the deficient flow.
If you had some other perciption pls. elaborate .


Regards
Yashman

----------


## oilhunter

Yashman

Thanks for the response but as you said I already know the reason what Im asking is how to solve the problem during pigging

----------


## Betty Perez

hello for all
i give a book Troubleshhting natural gas processing- wellhead to Transmission -Lieberman Norman 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks
Betty Perez

----------


## eng.7ossien

Great Idea !!

----------


## carboglass

> Great Idea !!



Thank you Betty!!

See More: Process troubleshooting suggestion

----------


## jackdong

Dear friends:
Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kahloon

It seems slug catcher is undersized. During pigging, gas- liquid separation is not working properly and gas dissolved in liquid and gas difficit to compressor

----------


## sathish_che

interesting thank to all

----------


## GeraldFup

Also, there can be issues with translating concepts and desired features into an actual design. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
We add at least three new ideas every week. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The anonymouseIdentification element is placed in your Web. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Watch the curated playlist now. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Double-click the Adobe Exchange site to ToolsUser Agent Switcher Firefox (-moz-transform), autocad 2015 cheap then click the TCP from the files side of 3). 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GeraldFup

The only difference in using the drafting board instead of the CAD, is you will need to mail copies of your drawing to us so we may check your progress. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Failure is a resource that can be managed. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The Color After dropping it download 2007 microsoft office pro plus a line of the Property Inspector, from happening isnOt a site root folder), so you want. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Provides information on confined spaces, areas that are large enough for a person to enter and work in, but not designed for continuous use. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
See more Operating system Articles portable microsoft office. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## GeraldFup

Flexible options are available, you can export the diagrams into PDFs, Pictures and other word documents easily. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
The AutoCAD Operator is expected to operate as part of a team. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
You also have the ability to draw on top of the image. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
So there you go. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
Right from the top-of-the-line Lumia 1520 to the mid-range Lumia 1320, the company has tried to address the segment with devices at different price points. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdyharby1

Dear All 
Greetings, I started a new Process Equipment Troubleshooting serial. The first part will be about Centrifugal pumps troubleshooting and it will be a comprehensive analysis for the main centrifugal pumps common problems and the proposed solution for each of them according to the good practice followed in the industry. Also this serial will be made in English and in Arabic.
The English version can be found at this link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The Arabic version could be found at this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I appreciate your feedback for any improvements that can be applied to this serial.

Thanks in advance and best regards.

----------


## safetypartha

Amazing idea to share and care the co-pros.

----------


## zzzcuongtn01

dear all.
i have a problem in water demineralization plant ( ion exchange). we have 3 stages ( cation, anion and mixed bed). but when the water through mixed bed, the pH of water reduces to 5.6 ( requirement of 6.5). we have replaced the ion resins and added more anion resins. but' it doesn't work .then we increase the time for regeneration resins ( back wash, H2SO4 and NaOH rinse, air mixing and final rinse). but the pH just slightly increases. 
Can sombody tell me the causes and solutions.
thanks all.
p.s its the first time i join in the forum. so i don't know where should i post.

----------


## magdyharby1

Process Equipments troubleshooting serial



Tip-1 serial introduction



Tip summary

The objective of this serial is to provide engineers with easy to use root cause analysis maps that can help them to easily troubleshoot the plant equipment and restore the equipment quickly to the good operating condition to save energy & cost.
We will cover all types of equipment static* and rotating in individual videos for each.
The next video will talk about the troubleshooting methodology that can be applied for all troubleshooting cases.
It is well known that troubleshooting skill will improve with practice and experience but using such maps will help new and experience engineers to perform root cause analysis in easy and accurate way.
This tools and maps can help operation* chemical* process and mechanical engineers and operators.
check the link below to watch the tip video and related links


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## magdyharby1

I updated the troubleshooting serial videos, now we have 8 videos in this serial covering:
1. troubleshooting methadology
2. Centrifugal pumps troubleshooting.
3. Fans troubleshooting
4. Blower troubleshooting
5. 20 Reciprocating compressors troubleshooting Tips

Please check the below playlist and advise for any improvements recommendations.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

